# Will This Tank Big Enough For A Rhombeus Cohab?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

im saying yes lol


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I wish i could understand what they're saying....

That's one AMAZING tank !!!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

the Tank is 105,000liters so your looking at a 27,738 gal with that type you can cohab probally 5 to 6 adult rhoms together but chances of survival are cut in half. Maybe you might get lucky who knows. Great vid though


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

????


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yes, that's enough for a few large rhoms and many, many others...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

o silly JP dont you know you only need a 75 gallon to cohab huge rhoms


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would put my sanchezi in there.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

The biggest shoal I've ever seen in a fish tank was 30+ exodons and that was amazing. I could only imagine what 100+ pygos in a 27,700 gallon fish tank in your own home would look like. Like having the amazon in your livingroom. The dude in that video, hands down, took the hobby to another level.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a big a$$ tank, id be swiming in it


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I would put my sanchezi in there.


Zanni you would never see that little turd of a fish in that tank.lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I would put my sanchezi in there.


Zanni you would never see that little turd of a fish in that tank.lol
[/quote]

I was about to say the same thing. JZ would put his sanchezi in anything, from a betta bowl to a killer whale enclosure.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

and thats why we call it a dirty SANCHEZi


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....Damn, now that's impressive!!....







......







.......


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that dude is a god becuase that is heaven


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

(found this on UTube):


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

wonder if its still running


----------

